# Snows Egg Watch



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

So as ive noticed snow Stomach seems to get bigger each week and each week she gets more protective her box. She doesnt mind the other two in the cage but doesnt like them close to the box.Should i start moving Lyla and Benjamin? What other food should i give her that different than brocoli and lettuce?


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

give her a good mixture of seeds


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*So as ive noticed snow Stomach seems to get bigger each week and each week she gets more protective her box. *
---------------------------

Can you post a pix of her....a side view to show the size of the abdomen? Mental alarm bells are going off when I read your post. If the abdomen gradually increases in size and no eggs are layed this could be a visual indication of a problem going on such as peritonitis.

If she looks anything like the pix below, please remove the nestbox. And if her abdomen looks like this a vet visit might be a good idea. If untreated and it goes on for awhile sudden death with no warnings can occur.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

she hasnt been week shes gain a few pounds but ill still post a pic to be 100 percent sure


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

here are pics of snow


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How long has she looked like that? I would take her to a vet if it's been more than 2-3 days.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with bjknight93. Cockatiels don't have long pregnancies, and when they're laying eggs they lay a new one every other day. It's a sign of trouble if they look swollen longer than this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....do you know how much weight she has gain? The first pix shows the classic stance of drooped wings like she is about to lay within as day. But if she does not lay within 24-26 hours when showing this stance and the abdomen gets bigger this can be the result of an ectopic egg.....that leads to egg related peritonitis. What this means is that the yolk did not drop into the oviduct which area where it gets formed into an egg as it goes down the oviduct. What happened with an ectopic egg is that the yolk misses the oviduct and gets diverted into the abdominal cavity. For awhile it is non-septic (meaning no bacteria has started) but if this yolk stays in the abdominal cavity too long it becomes septic (bacteria has developed that can be absorbed into the bloodstream) and can become life-threatening.

How this could happen is that while the yolk was forming and ready to drop if she was fighting over territory for the nestbox with the other birds then any sharp sudden movement at the time the yolk was ready to drop into the oviduct could have caused this.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This is an Off Topic question....but, I was reading your signature and you have had several birds fly away. I noticed that they are housed outside. What size door do you have or use when you are feeding the birds? I have found that by adding feeding stations to the sides of my flight cages it had eleiminated escaped birds. (click for a larger view)


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

well i took her out of the cage and felt the bump and it was not soft snd squishsy in any way it was firm 
and for the off topic its a small cage that i have we move them in and out. me and my father havent made an outdoor avairy because we need to find a place to put it and how to design it.the cage has only one door and theyve escaped from forgetting to close the door after feeding them. but ill take that innovation in mind.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*and it was not soft snd squishsy in any way it was firm *
------------------------------------

Was it firm in one area, like just above the pelvic bones or was it the whole abdomen? 

What size does it feel like? If large and firm just above the pelvic bones there is a possibility of several impacted eggs. How this happens is one gets stuck/adhered in the uterus (which is also the shell gland) and succeeding eggs, which just have a membrane and no shell yet, and break against the stuck egg. I had one hen that had finally passed an impacted egg, and it looked like the skins of 4 eggs were flattened stacked on it.

If you still have her out/separated from the others, and the firm area is small you might consider putting her in a cage (and her mate) with a nestbox, without the other birds, and hopefully she will lay.

She is a beautiful hen....good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

oh thank you it was exactly as you said a small area that is firm and i separated her from the others and left her with buttons her mate. Buttons seemed to fall for the nutmeg that i put in the nest box and sits on it from time to time. I will keep you guys posted on her pregnancy and show pictures as they go.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed here Hope all goes well for :flowers:ck X x


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

How is she doing??


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

How is Snow doing?


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to tell you all this bad news but snow has died of many different problems. From my optapsy(we did not open her up) she seems to have died from two eggs that were binded and her vent was blocked with poop my dad tried the warm water but as she pushed she seemed to have a spasm and died in my father's hand. I did not now this until after my track meet and am very heart broken. I keep all telling my family that if we brought her to the vet this would of never happened. I am so mad at my father right now for saying NO every time I told him to bring her to the vet. I will always remember you Snow you will live. And not to say we lost three cockatiels Snow and her to eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, its very hard to lose a pet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* I will always remember you Snow you will live. And not to say we lost three cockatiels Snow and her to eggs.*
*-----------------------------------*

*(((HUGS))))* I am so sorry for your loss. May I please save some of her pix's to do a collage to show the warning signs of a possible problem? it would help to show others what to look for, and maybe save another hens life.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I am sorry to say,but YES Snow could be still alive had your father taken her to a vet.When you think about having a pet,you should always consider the emergencies and before buying them,make sure you can put aside some money for vet visits and medicines.RIP little Snow:angel::tiel6:


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hugs  I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

yes you can thank you all
She had a proper burial in a wooden box and her grave is filled with flowers


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awww that was so sweet she will always be remembered never forgotten and flying free


----------

